# Diamondhead Streaming Video - HELP



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Last year, for several hours a day for several days, John Fuller graciously provided a streaming video of events in the vicinity of the medium sized track at Diamondhead. It was fun for friends, family and live steamers alike. Unfortunately, as this is being written, John and his wife are in the middle of a cross country move, so he isn't available to provide the video or even help. 

If there is any interest, I would like to take a shot at providing the same sort of video, BUT I NEED SOME HELP. 

Does anyone know the name of the free software John used to provide the video. I've got a decent laptop and a good freestanding camera with a microphone, but don't know how to do the video.

If anyone has the name of the software and can provide some direction, please let me know and I'll give it a try. 

Directions for access to the video can be posted on this forum.

Thanks,

Will Lindley
Steamaholics Anonymous # 5445


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Will,
John used Stickam. www.stickam.com If you look at his personal web page, he still has the link that he used on there with many video's of the event that he recorded while streaming the video. The trick is going to be getting a good internet signal at the hotel. See you later this week!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

DIAMONDHEAD VIDEO SHOULD BE UP AND OPERATING THIS YEAR!


The access site is Stickam.com.

The site to search will be "DIAMONDHEAD2010". Note no space between Diamondhead and 2010.

A test I ran a few minutes ago worked, so hopefully it works. Last year the wireless signal was weak - hopefully that problem has been solved.

OPERATING TIMES WILL BE POSTED AT THIS SITE.

PLEASE PASS THE WORD ON TO YOUR FRIENDS AND WISH ME LUCK.


HAPPY STEAMING AND SEE YOU AT DIAMONDHEAD A WEEK FROM TODAY!

Will


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Will,
How kind you are to take this on.
I thoroughly enjoyed last year, plus the ability to 'talk' via the keyboard to both other viewers, and anybody close to the lap top. 
I hope that you manage to make it work for those of us who don't make the journey down.
All the best,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

TEST - 

In an attempt to confirm that Stickam.com is working, I need a couple volunteers to log on and attempt to access my first attempt at live streaming - re: Diamondhead

If you have a chance, please go to "stickam.com" and enter "Diamondhead2010" in the search window. I have the camera aimed at my garden layout [sorry, nothing's running]. If you get a good video, please let me know. I need only a couple replies.

Thanks,

Will Lindley


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Wil,

It's not working in SC!!!!! The electrons are flowing normally as its above freezing now.

Did you spell the link correctly?


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the input.

I've shut it down for now. There was video at this end, but nothing on Stickam.com.

I will try to get live help from Stickam on Monday.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Not working here in So Cal.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Same thing here in Arkansas won't go thru, tried 5 times, negative results


audi84....Noel 1 (oldest fart)


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Will,
Did you create a user name called 'Diamondhead2010'? If so, I can not search that name and find it. John named his video's with Diamondhead in the title, but also put Diamondhead in the tag. To view his streaming video last year, I believe he had a link to his personal account......... johnnyf_live, here on mylargescale.com
(http://www.stickam.com/johnnyf_live)
You will have to do the same, or if you did create a user account named Diamondhead2010 need to find out from stickam.com what when wrong. Hope this helps.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Willo,
Yes last year you went to:
http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Stickam.htm
Maybe that will help you.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

